# Lethargy, sweating and hunger



## svansig (Jul 26, 2011)

When I take my ghrp-2, I get hunger pains and begin to sweat. If it's near the beginning of the bottle, I'll also usually start sweating uncontrollably. Then for the rest of the day, I will be almost falling asleep at work. (No good, I have a high visibility desk)  

I had heard that ghrp-6 will make you feel starved and that all types will make you sleep better (didnt hear during the day) but is this something that will go away over time or should I plan on discontinuing use?

I had a different issue (headaches and tiredness) with the Ipa from the same source (not a sponsor) and I have some Ipa and CJC coming (from a sponsor), so could this also be a source issue?


----------



## tyzero89 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ive been running Ipam and CJC 1295 no dac from Extreme and i have not had any problems with headaches or tiredness. The only headaches im getting is from the clen but i usually get those the first couple of days of taking it. I really enjoy the Ipam because it does not cause the hunger like the ghrp-2/6


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 26, 2011)

What dosage are you using?


----------



## svansig (Jul 26, 2011)

Because of the vial size, the mix is strong and I should be dosing 250mcg 2x daily. Saturation dose should be about 100, but I can't reliably pull less than .1mL from the pin.


----------



## tyzero89 (Jul 26, 2011)

what kind of pins are you using? I am dosing both at 300mcg/day


----------



## svansig (Jul 26, 2011)

29g 1cc slin pins


----------

